

Ask:HN How can I learn Postgresql?  - subrat_rout

Read: Rails newbie, Unsuccessful importing a '|' delimiter text file to Postgresql database<p>I have a project that I am developing on rails which will need an extensive pre-populated database. After reading from several sources that to test a MVP, it is easy to deploy on Heroku without much sysadmin work and it uses postgres.<p>For last few days I have been trying to import a '|' delimiter text file to a postgresql database table and so far unsuccessful. I am using PostgresApp and PgAdmin3 to import the table and it says extra data at the end of column. The documentation on Postgresql is not favorable towards novice. 
So what choices would be a better option in long term?
1. Should I outsource the work to a database developer on elance or Odesk?
2. Should I take time to learn more SQL in depth and start from there?
======
drygh
Have you gone through the tutorial? If not, I suggest doing that. From there,
once you have a solid base knowledge, you will be able to more easily
understand the documentation and use other sources for more technical
problems. As far as whether you should outsource it - how much database work
does involve? It really depends on what your goals are, and whether you have
time, or money. I suggest asking your technical question on stackoverflow.com
if you haven't already, it's a much more fitting place to get help on that
sort of thing.

~~~
subrat_rout
Which tutorial? I saw few tutorials on youtube and one on Udemy (I am in
halfway). But most youtube tutorials are limited to how to create a table, add
columns in pgadmin3. But the postgresql tutorial in Udemy is decent. Thank you
for the feedback.

